
Ask HN: Where are we with meltdown and ME? Does an Intel CPU not make sense now? - jMyles
I&#x27;m in the market for a laptop.  (Actually, as a quick side note - if you have a specific linux laptop suggestion, by all means bring it.)<p>Now, obviously both Intel and AMD have security concerns that come with a purchase of their products.  But is Intel materially worse?<p>1) Is it better to avoid Intel until the Management Engine issues are worked out?<p>2) Is meltdown a specific concern to take into account?
======
brudgers
My advice, just buy a laptop and get on with laptopping. As for Intel v AMD v
ARM, I'd assume any difference derived from research is disclosed bugs versus
undisclosed bugs and I wouldn't assume that disclosed bugs are worse than
undisclosed bugs when it really matters...and if it doesn't really matter then
it doesn't really matter.

In terms of Linux laptops: Macs and _business class_ Thinkpads and Dells tend
to regularly recur in HN threads about Linux laptops.

